# Catch'em Raceway: Warren, PA area



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a reminder of our first points race at Catch'em R/C Raceway on May 17th. Its a very fast, clay tri-oval, perfect for foam tire sprints/edms. We run Foam tire cars just after track prep, then run rubber tire cars/trucks after. We have found that this is very effective for everyone to race. No pin-spike/off-road tires allowed. Foam or clay tires only. Signups start at 11AM and end at 1PM, racing starts as soon as classes are set. We are located at 2335 Miles Run Rd. Spring Creek PA 16436. Check Us out on facebook Catch'em R/C Raceway.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Catch'em R/C Raceway
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445218709104852/


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

*$2 per car/truck*

The cost for racing for May 17th (our opening) is going to be $2 each car/truck. The rest of the season the entry fee for the first car/truck is $10 and $5 each additional car/truck. I think once you race on the track you'll want to come back. Sign-ups start at 11AM and end at 1PM, this is also the time for practice. Racing starts as soon as classes are set and ready.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445218709104852/


----------



## don claypool (May 14, 2015)

I race at river side race way in warren pa for your track is there anything rule wize for the 2wd slash trucks me and a bunch of guys from Bradford want to come and race at your track but are trucks are set up for river side just want to get sum rules before we come over thanks


----------



## don claypool (May 14, 2015)

What about the stock tiers that the slashes come with


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Our rules are very similar to riverside but we have any 2s battery limit. The stock tires have their own class and are very good on our track. any tire that is stock traxxass or a soft clay tire can be run here. If your trucks ran at riverside there won't be a problem. You can go to our facebook page and see our rules. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445218709104852/1450259178600805/


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is a link to a sprint on foam tires making a lap on our track. Make sure you watch it from the begining. 
https://www.facebook.com/josh.ingers...5568837135525/
https://www.facebook.com/josh.ingers...5569007580525/


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

looking forward to stopping up, just hope the weather holds up!!!


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

If I get enough sun to prep the track today we'll be okay tomorrow. The track is banked very well and there fore drains quickly as long as its not a soaker. I'll Let you know later tonight if its postponed. But please check in tomorrow before you leave as well.


----------



## catchem (Mar 20, 2015)

Due to the weather, I'm sorry to say no racing tomorrow. No track prep was able to be done, after the timing wires were installed. We'll postpone our opening to May 24th $2 a car/truck.


----------

